# KI beim Computergegner?



## Creativ (22. Feb 2008)

Hi,
habe mal wieder ein Problem.
Ich versuche mich gerade an einen kleinem Spiel, das in den Grundzügen dem Spiel Little Figher 2 ähnelt.
Hier mal ein Bild von dem Spiel falls ihr das nicht kennt:
http://www.lf2.net/lf2_pic/5.gif
Man spielt da halt einen Spieler und kämpft gegen die Computer Gegner.

Es funktioniert jetzt auch alles soweit, nur der Computer-Gegner steht bisher nur sinnlos in der Gegend rum.
Jetzt meine Frage:

Wie soll sich der Computer bewegen, oder eher wohin?

Wann er angreifen soll hab ich schon. Ich weiß halt nur nicht wohin er gehen soll, bzw. woran er sich orientieren soll.

Immer auf den Spieler losgehen ist bissl doof.
Habt ihr eine Idee?

Danke schonmal, 
Dennis


----------



## Evolver (22. Feb 2008)

Das hängt von sehr vielen Faktoren ab. Ich würde ihm eine Menge möglicher Bewegungen zur "Wahl" stellen, zum Beispiel:
- dumm da stehen
- auf Spieler zulaufen
- vom Spieler weglaufen
- zufällige Bewegung

In Abhängigkeit von den äußeren Umständen wählt die KI dann eine Option aus, z.B. läuft sie vom Spieler weg, wenn die HP niedrig sind oder der Spieler gerade einen Angriff startet.


----------



## Soulfly (22. Feb 2008)

Das ist in großen Programmen eine riesige Klassenstruktur plus vielen vielen If-Zweigen ^^ macht aber spaß


----------

